# Im worried about Loki



## heckyeha (Apr 20, 2014)

Loki is about 2.5 yrs old and Ive had her for 2 yrs. I have depression so sadly, there are times when I dont play with her for a few days, and her cage is cleaned once a month (i know its supposed to be cleaned every week, but I can rarely find the motivation :c) Back in Dec, an event came up that caused stress and I was gone for a few days at a time; I was unable to spend time with her regularly for about a month. Im a major worrier; whenever Lokis eyes look weird or if she wobbles a bit, I freak out. Back then, she just had a little wobble, but sure enough, once I got back to normal activity, she got back to normal. A few weeks ago, I noticed some dried blood near her ear. I tried to clean it, but eventually gave up bc she was obviously stressed. She hasnt been using her wheel as often, either. (She loves her wheel). 
For the past few days, when I took her out I noticed she was breathing funny. it sounded a bit heavier. Yesterday, I think she tried hibernating! I was able to warm her up though, thank goodness. The room is rarely ever cold, but she was cold. And the thing is, I wasnt sure at first if she was trying to hibernate. I just thought she was being lethargic. Her poop is varied, but often is normal. Today I tried cleaning up the blood on her ear, and gave her a bath, so she had green poop while I was cleaning her. Overall, shes been not as active. She also wobbles a bit when she walks. Below are pics. My dad wants to see what others say about this before we go to the vet. What are your thoughts?

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...=e6511173e167c7c76c5dc8da413db93f&oe=5355E015

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...=c1daff71d69b378ed895ac35e0d2beca&oe=535640DC

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...=4d372a798d09dda369e889eb87b28d85&oe=53563D25

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...=dee63c8017672c780d22100b8ae743ad&oe=53560E96


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She needs to see a vet and sooner rather than later. She possibly has an ear infection which would cause all her other symptoms. She is probably in pain and often they dig at their ear and face which can risk an eye injury.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

That ear is in very bad condition. There is no doubt about this, your hedgehog needs to go to the vet. Good luck and please let us know what happens. I hope that this can serve as a wake up call. Despite your depression it is important that you do not allow your hedgehog to be neglected.....she can be a source of comfort during those times. There have been quite a few folks here over the years that have discussed how much their hedgehogs helped them in times of need. Even when they did not feel like taking out their hedgehog, they felt much better after they did. I hope that you can begin to make her a priority regardless of what is going on in your life. Best wishes, Susan H.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You have already gotten the best advice possible, all I can say is good luck at the vet and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## heckyeha (Apr 20, 2014)

Would it be safe to use petroleum jelly on and around her ear, amd clean it daily and see if it clears up? If it doesnt, then I would def go to the vet


----------



## heckyeha (Apr 20, 2014)

and should i clean the blood with hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## giraffles (Mar 11, 2014)

I think you need to go to vet sooner rather than later with the way that ear looks, and not wait and hope it clears up. Keeping the area clean is a great idea though, but I'm not sure about the peroxide and would hold off unless someone with more knowledge gives the okay. Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Look at it this way, if you had blood coming from your ear would you just keep it clean and wait or go see a doctor? Blood from the ear can be very serious, it could be an infection or even a ruptured ear drum. If the ear drum is ruptured the infection can settle deeper into the skull and even reach the brain. The longer you wait the worse its going to get. I would have been on the phone to the vet the moment I saw an ear looking like that.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

NEVER use hydrogen peroxide on skin--human or animal. 

It causes more problems than it helps because it damages the skin.


----------



## heckyeha (Apr 20, 2014)

thrn will baby bubble bath/wash work?
Parents are covinced that its just something that will go away, so Ill have to wait before I see a vet  I dont want you guys thinking Im a bad owner, its just moneys tight so parents want to say if they can save a few hundred bucks, yaknow?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

She needs to see a vet NOW. Please convince your parents, this is an emergency kind of situation. Let them read this thread, whatever, but she needs a vet!!

Do not use water, don't use anything - go the the vet! Pay for it yourself, get the money elsewhere, convince your parents...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I suggest you give this girl up to a rescue so she can get the treatment she needs. It doesn't sound like she is going to be taken to the vet so the kindest thing you can do is give her up to someone who will get her treated.

Here is the list of Hedgehog Welfare Society rescues. 
http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/rescuecontacts.asp

If there are none in your area, there is a direct contact link on that page and they will do their best to arrange something.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I realize you are having personal difficulties and I pray for peace and comfort for you. Your personal situation requires attention and healing that can be an ongoing process for a period of time. However, this little baby also needs care now. I have absolutely no doubt that she is in severe pain. There is a great deal of inflammation present and significant discharge from the ear. The infection could very likely be spreading to surrounding tissues. Allow those who can help her now to do so as this will also allow you to focus on yourself and give yourself the attention that you also deserve.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Cleaning up around the ear will make it look better but its not going to fix the underlying problem which is probably an ear infection. The problem isn't the blood and missing hair under the ear, the problem is the infection in the ear that is causing the blood and drainage from the ear. Yes it will look better if you clean it but it will still be infected. 

I hate to say this but if you can't take care of her then it might be best for her if you turn her over to an local SPCA or shelter that can take care of her medical problems and keep her from suffering. You can also contact the Hedgehog Welfare Society and they may have a rescue near you that can take her and get her the medical treatment she so obviously needs.


----------



## heckyeha (Apr 20, 2014)

Update:
We've been treating her ear with neosporin and hydrogen peroxide and its looking much better. Shes definitely in a better condition now that we started that. Im keeping an eye on her, though, dont worry! Ive been spending time with her too. Shes been eating her food and pooping and peeing as nornal (today she crawled in my shirt sleeve, peed, then crawled out of there xD) Ive clipped her nails. Shes been really good with me taking her out. she used to "lean" her head on one side but now shes much calmer. From what I can tell, she hasnt been a fan of her wheel. but im def keeping an ear out for her running! sometime soon im gonna get her mealworms as well.  Im so freaking happy that my baby is getting better!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Hydrogen peroxide??

Did you go to the vet?


----------



## heckyeha (Apr 20, 2014)

yeah, hydrogen peroxide
and no, i didnt see a vet. Im keeping a close eye on her though and will call if things worsen


----------



## giraffles (Mar 11, 2014)

It was mentioned that you should stay away from the hydrogen peroxide because of the damage it could cause to her skin. And the vet is a _must_, just because she's acting better doesn't mean she _is_ better. Hedgies can be very good at hiding their illnesses too.


----------



## heckyeha (Apr 20, 2014)

The vet will have to wait until we get more money, which will be relatively soon. Like I said, in the meantime Ill keep an eye on her. Dont think Im a bad owner; its a money issue. I understand the importance of getting her checked out and I will when the finances will allow it


----------



## Shaddybear (Apr 9, 2014)

U should call the vet and explain ur situation.. U will most likely have I pay for the office visit but there's a chance that they will have samples of whatever medicine ur hog needs... My vet was nice and gave me a sample of revolution, and without seeing my hog.. BUT that is a different situation,he's not even showing any symptoms of mites I'm jus neurotic when it comes to fleas, lice, mites, etc n my vet knows it lol I've been taking my dog there for years.. Also infections are more serious then possible mites, but even paying just the office won't cost a few hundred dollars, my vet charges $45, and like I sd there's a chance u can get free samples of whatever meds ur hog needs


----------



## NewAlbinoMom (Apr 7, 2014)

Your local spca may offer reduced fee vet care. Especially if you are near a major city. Remember, YOU are her voice. She cannot go see a doctor, explain symptoms or even ask for help. I respect finance issues. I just adopted a 2nd hedge with special needs. And now my child is sick. And my dog needs more arthritis medications. Each one of my babies, furry and not furry, will get what they need. Even if the vet has to work out a payment plan with me. You and your parents can find a way. The first step is just calling vets to get pricing. A phone call costs nothing but time


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

This is probably not what you want to hear, but you have to think about your hedgehog now - that's the only thing that matters.

I don't think you want to be a bad owner. I don't think anyone does, but that doesn't automatically make them good owners. It often has reasons and some are beyond our control. You don't always know what will happen next in your life. Sometimes we have to make choices. But you have the choice to be a good owner and right now you aren't making those.

You asked about hydrogen peroxide before, and you were told NOT to use it. Why did you use it?

_Your hedgehog needs to see a vet_. There simply is no other option. A possible ear infection can be really dangerous (read: deadly) and only a vet can help her. Hedgehogs are really good at hiding illness and pain. There is clearly something wrong with your hedgehog. Your hedgie can't speak, can't go to the vet herself: YOU are the one who has the responsibility to take care of her! And if you can't do this, you have to find another way. THAT is your responsibility.

So, if you don't have the money right now you have to do something about that. Get money somewhere else. Call your vet and ask if you can pay later. Ask family/friends for money. If you don't have the money to keep a pet and pay for vet cost, you shouldn't have one! This is a living animal, not something entirely for your own pleasure. You have to take care of her.
And if none of these options work, you have to give your hedgehog away to someone who can take care of her because right now, you can't. You probably don't want to, but you have to make the right decisions for her. This is your responsibility. If you aren't able to take care of her, you shouldn't have her. 
Right now might not be a good moment in your life to have a pet. You don't have the money, and as you stated before, you don't take very good care of her in general. You don't clean her cage often enough because you "can't find the motivation". You don't take her out that often.
Depression is not an excuse. Lack of money is not an excuse.
Now, don't get me wrong: this doesn't make you a "bad owner". You might be a fantastic owner in 2 years. Or more. Or maybe less. But you aren't one right now. And that's something you can change by choosing for your hedgehog, and not hide behind excuses.
This problem has been going on for months (!!) You are neglecting your pet and you are closing your eyes and choose not to see it.

This might sound harsh, but you really need to get your priorities straight right now. This is in YOUR hands and only you can do something about it!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wonderful post Draenog. You said everything I would have.


----------



## heckyeha (Apr 20, 2014)

I posted another thread asking about vets. Tomorrow, when my phone is charged, Ill call whatever numbers I can get and compare the prices. I love her so much; shes sleeping on my shoulder as I type this; and she deserves treatment


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I am really glad to hear you're going to call some vets! You can also ask them if you can pay later, or maybe a part of it. I saw your thread, maybe there are vets listed in your local phonebook or you might find some on Google?

Edit: hope this is helpful http://www.yellowpages.com/westfield-ma/veterinarians

There might be something on this list as well http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/31-united-states/


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Did you find a vet?


----------



## heckyeha (Apr 20, 2014)

so far ive only found ones that treat only cats and dogs. Im gonna continue my search though


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

Where are you located I can help out if you would like

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heckyeha (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm in the Western Massachusetts region


----------

